# Chance in CMH on Foreign Seat



## rida.m (Jul 15, 2018)

AOA
My aggregate is 79.5% (IBCC deducted a lot of marks since I'm from Canada). Do I have any chance of getting admission into CMH Lahore on foreign seat?


----------



## sherkhan123123 (Oct 27, 2018)

*Equivalency*

Hey i came from Canada as well (Toronto) and i am waiting for my equivalence certificate. Can you tell me what are your FSC marks out of 1100 and what was you avg in Canada? My grade 12 avg was approximately 83 (premed subjects). 

Thank you


----------



## rida.m (Jul 15, 2018)

IBCC gave me 823 out of 1100 for FSc and my grade 12 average was 88%.


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking for the same information for next year. Please share the information once you are done with your admissions.


----------



## hwaqas (Jun 14, 2018)

Apparently last year's closing merit for CMH lahore(foreign seat) was 85%


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

Are you sure it’s 85 % ? What are the other options for international students ?


----------



## hwaqas (Jun 14, 2018)

maryam_81 said:


> Are you sure it’s 85 % ? What are the other options for international students ?


Yes. You could apply to other private colleges. Where exactly do you plan on studying?


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lahore or Islamabad


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

What was the closing merit for cmh lahore local seat?


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

2RIK2 said:


> What was the closing merit for cmh lahore local seat?


88.6%, but that was for the first list.However my friend told me that some people got in with <85% in the 2nd-3rd merit list.


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh thats great as long its the local fees


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

Can someone tell me the deal with the first and second merit lists? Online it says they only accept 15 foreign nationals for self finance, but on the merit list (for AMC NUMS) there were around 100 names of people who got accepted on foreign seat??


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Manarati said:


> Can someone tell me the deal with the first and second merit lists? Online it says they only accept 15 foreign nationals for self finance, but on the merit list (for AMC NUMS) there were around 100 names of people who got accepted on foreign seat??


I think that list is just of everyone who applied. 

Also, anyone applying to Wah Cantt?


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

This document I just attached, it goes until number 119? Were all of these foreign students accepted into AMC?


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Manarati said:


> This document I just attached, it goes until number 119? Were all of these foreign students accepted into AMC?


No. The list has all the people who applied for foreign seats. There's only 15 seats available.

As you can see (the link I sent), it's really competitive for foreigners and the lowest merit for foreigners is higher than open merit seats. It's around the 90 mark.

http://www.myeducationnotes.com/med...army-medical-college-amc-for-2017-18-session/


----------

